# The Lost Lands: The Blight - Richard Pett's Crooked City on KS NOW



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey gang,
 Just trying to keep this up on the page so FGG gets exposure for this massive project. 
Here is the link to the Kickstarter. If you didnt see it on the main page, they are shooting for a 5E version if they hit the $100,000 stretch goal.

[h=2]The Lost Lands: The Blight - Richard Pett's Crooked City[/h]

This is a 900 page volume!


----------



## Charles Wright (Jan 4, 2016)

To clarify. 

There will be a PDF of the 5E version. We're hoping to make at least $100k which will allow us to make a print version.


----------

